

HN Game: Your.colour.startup.description. - JoshPic

We've all seen the fake colour app slide deck, the one featuring "people.colors.apps.mobile.social.pivot." and color's website "Party. Play date. Lunch?"<p>Everyone.Seems.To.Be.Talking.In.Single.Word.Sentences. It seems to be the new hipster thing to do.<p>I challenge HN to come up with their own color-esque description of their startup using.single.words.<p>For example, our startup would be: 
links.stickers.twitter.pivot.photos.videos.social.pivot.location.mobile.hipster.<p>Try it out! or should I say Try.It.Out.
======
iuguy
Minklinks.Out.After.Duke.Nukem.

